# ECMP in FreeBSD



## kelewind (Feb 20, 2020)

Good day, question about ecmp in current time

Does this functionality work or not?

1) Kernel builded with option
RADIX_MPATH

Routes


192.168.45.10      10.21.0.36         UGH1     vtnet1
192.168.45.10      10.21.0.37         UGH1     vtnet1
192.168.45.10      10.21.0.38         UGH1     vtnet1


However, traffic goes only along one route


----------

